

Political Compass - huherto
http://www.politicalcompass.org/

======
gaius
If you like this and you're in London you should check out the Taking
Liberties exhibit at the British Library, they have a live-action Political
Compass projected onto a wall:

<http://www.gaius.org.uk/tl3.gif>

